

First Two Months Of An Android App - MountainDrew
http://www.lyote.com/2010/10/blurts-status-two-months-in.html

======
shib71
I keep seeing these posts discussing strategies for selling "mobile apps". How
is the situation for apps not in the various Feature lists any different from
the situation desktop software has always been in? Isn't "free and paid
versions" the same as "shareware"? I would be interested in seeing some posts
discussing established approaches in the context of the new markets.

